

Ask HN: What should a Harry Potter fan build? *** - alex_g

Some of you may have heard of Pottermore, which is a site for Harry Potter fans to explore the Harry Potter books, which was released last summer.<p>In response to the excitement and my interest in HP, I made a forum for Pottermore. It was popular for a while, but the forum has died because Pottermore still hasn't opened the next chapter of the Potter series. I have the forum : forums.pottermorehype.com and the Twitter: @pottermorefans with nearly 10,000 followers.<p>I really want to build something great that lets me entertain my interest in Harry Potter and Pottermore, and I'd like to Ditch the forums for this new idea.<p>One thought was to make a Harry Potter trivia site, because my followers enjoy when I host Twitter trivia contests. I'm having a hard time figuring this out. Any suggestions would be great!
======
shane-armstrong
Pottermore hasn't opened the next chapter? Get there first and get your site
out. 10,000 followers is more than most startups get.

~~~
alex_g
My site is just a forum for fans, but since my followers area all Harry Potter
fans, they aren't as responsive b/c Pottermore has been so inactive and the
whole Potter community is slow because of waiting for Pottermore. Once Chamber
of Secrets is released on Pottermore, my followers will be crazy active my
forum will get pretty active, but I feel I'd rather build something more
interesting than a forum. Forums are fun to post on, but they are very
difficult to monetize. It's also difficult tot compete with other fansites
like Mugglenet because Potter fans would rather go there to share and discuss-
they simply have more users, so bigger discussions, and they have already
perfected the model for Harry Potter forum discussion.

I want to build a tool or relatively simple site to stay in the Potter fandom
while making it something that Potter fans will all want to check out.

